# Reliable wheel builder near San Jose / South Bay?



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Does anybody know a reliable wheel builder to put together a few wheels? I am in San Jose, and willing to go around the bay area if you know a very reputable guy. I am using DT revolution spokes and these are a bit more finicky than average spokes. Thanks!


----------

